# The Lead the Way Fund's 3rd Annual Run Down Hero Highway



## Rudy (Oct 15, 2009)

November 15, 2009, at Pier 46 in Manhattan, the Lead the Way Fund will kick off the 3rd Annual Run Down Hero Highway at 10:00 a.m. (registration starts at 9:03 a.m.).

The Lead the Way Fund was founded in honor of SGT James "Jimmy" Regan (C/3/75 9FEB07 KIA Baqubah, Iraq) to benefit the families of Rangers killed, wounded and serving abroad in defense of Our Country.

The Run Down Hero Highway is organized by a few of Jimmy's friends from his college days who wanted to honor Jimmy's service and sacrifice, but also to do more than just pay the entry fees for various other LTWF events. This was what we came up with.

It is a day to get out and enjoy one more day outside before winter arrives, to raise a glass with old friends and new, and most importantly to honor and remember those that Lead the Way: Soldiers serving with the 75th Ranger Regiment of the United States Army. Walk, run or ruck...and then imbibe.

Entry fee is $50 (includes t-shirt and brunch)

After the run, we will rally at P.J. Clarke's on the Hudson, at 250 Vesey Street in the World Financial Center, for food, drinks and live music, as well as a special presentation to the Regan family by the American Fallen Soldiers Project.

To register, please go to the Lead the Way Fund website (www.leadthewayfund.org) and click on EVENTS. This is the preferred method; we will of course take any walk-ups the day of the event.

Please spread the word to friends, family members and any others you think may be interested. There are some fellow ShadowSpear members who attended last year that can attest to it being a great time.

We hope to see you at the start line, 15 NOV 09. Rangers Lead the Way!

Respectfully submitted,
Rudy
Reply With Quote


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 15, 2009)

Cool beans, Rudy!  I've marked my calendar and look forward to it.  PJ Clarke's sounds fun.

Hope you're doing well. :)


----------



## yomp599 (Oct 17, 2009)

I hope to be CONUS for this. 
Last year left a definite impression on me.


----------



## Olive Drab (Oct 17, 2009)

Ill be there again.


----------



## dknob (Oct 17, 2009)

I wish I could make it. Regan was a great Ranger.


----------



## Olive Drab (Oct 28, 2009)

who is definitely in?  making a list.


----------



## pardus (Oct 28, 2009)

I think I can make it again...


----------



## Rudy (Nov 2, 2009)

*Just a reminder...*

We're less than two weeks away. Our numbers are looking good.

This year will be very special, as American Fallen Soldiers Project will be presenting a portrait of SGT Regan to the Regan Family. It is sure to be a very moving tribute.

Looking forward to seeing some of you again and hopefully meeting some others. OD, put me on your list!

Best,
Rudy


----------



## Rudy (Nov 10, 2009)

*Last time...*

We're under one week away. 

Just a reminder. We take walk-ups the day of the event. No guarantee you'll get the size you want, but we should have enough t-shirts for you. Under Armour donated a boatload...

Thank you all for your support. Far more importantly, thank you Rangers for your service to Our Country.

RLTW,
Rudy


----------



## Ex3 (Nov 10, 2009)

I just registered even though I'm not sure I can make the run.  
If I don't show up, one of you guys pick up my t-shirt for me!


----------



## Rudy (Nov 10, 2009)

*Ex3's shirt*

All attending,
I've got Ex3 covered and will see that she gets her t-shirt.

Sorry we won't see you this year, Ex3! Will hope for next year.


----------



## pardus (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## Rudy (Nov 10, 2009)

*PR!*

Just found out: The Montell Williams show will be interviewing Mr. and Mrs. Regan tomorrow at 1045 about the Lead the Way Fund. No doubt they'll speak to what our Army Rangers do and the hardships faced by the families at home.

Just FYI. 

RLTW!


----------



## pardus (Nov 11, 2009)

Very cool.



Rudy said:


> Just found out: The Montell Williams show will be interviewing Mr. and Mrs. Regan tomorrow at 1045 about the Lead the Way Fund. No doubt they'll speak to what our Army Rangers do and the hardships faced by the families at home.
> 
> Just FYI.
> 
> RLTW!


----------



## yomp599 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm now CONUS and I registered today.
Are we yomping (rucking) this year or  taking it easy?


----------



## Olive Drab (Nov 11, 2009)

Im not running


----------



## yomp599 (Nov 12, 2009)

Olive Drab said:


> Im not running



With or without pack?


----------



## Olive Drab (Nov 12, 2009)

with pack


----------



## pardus (Nov 12, 2009)

OK, rucks it is then...


----------



## yomp599 (Nov 13, 2009)

Excellent.
Anyone needs a pack (TT 3 day) let me know. Weights are on you but I MIGHT be able to adjust that.


----------



## Smurf (Nov 13, 2009)

The Regan's are great people. I met Mr. Regan at the SOCOM change of command. they're what we need- people who have made it on their own and are giving back.


----------



## yomp599 (Nov 15, 2009)

Attention ruckers!
Bring an extra 5 lbs.
We need to consolidate it for a member.
I'm bringing an extra 15 and pack.
Push comes to shove we'll use rocks! :)


----------



## Ex3 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yomp and Olive Drab, where the hell were you guys???


----------



## Olive Drab (Nov 15, 2009)

had a family emergency.  shot yomp a text about it after midnight.  i guess he didnt pass the word


----------



## pardus (Nov 15, 2009)

Yomp didn't make it either...

It was a good day, bloody glad I could make it again.


----------



## Rudy (Nov 16, 2009)

OD, sorry you couldn't make it. I hope all is okay. 

To those that were able to attend, thank you again for your support. My apologies for not being able to hang out longer than I did, but we had a lot more moving parts this year - what with the American Fallen Soldiers Project. That said, please know that it was great to see you there. I'll look forward to the 4th Annual when things will be a lot less complicated and I'll be able to buy the first pitcher (and drink it with you).

Thank you again, all. RLTW!


----------



## yomp599 (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry about yesterday people .
I got hit by a car.
What did I miss?


----------



## Ex3 (Nov 16, 2009)

What??  Are you okay?


----------



## yomp599 (Nov 16, 2009)

Bruised ribs, trouble breathing. Did the hospital and x-ray thing yesterday and today. No fractures of any kind thankfully. Back to NYU Medical on 2av? for head stuff tomorrow. The 2 packs and the go bag evidently took most of the impact.


----------



## Ex3 (Nov 16, 2009)

You got hit on the way to the run?


----------



## yomp599 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yup.
About 3 blocks away from my home on Metropolitan in Queens. I was crossing the street with my kit to take the bus to meet Pardus. The light was red but WHERE the light is makes drivers do stupid things, like not slow down. If I wasn't carrying 80 lbs of kit I'd be proper fucked...


----------



## Brooklynben (Nov 17, 2009)

yomp599 said:


> Yup.
> About 3 blocks away from my home on Metropolitan in Queens. I was crossing the street with my kit to take the bus to meet Pardus. The light was red but WHERE the light is makes drivers do stupid things, like not slow down. If I wasn't carrying 80 lbs of kit I'd be proper fucked...


OK, I've heard a lot of damned excuses in my years,.... but I have to admit THAT one ranks as one of the better I've ever heard!   Perhaps getting run over, dragged three blocks and ground into little pieces might have been a bit better  

Forget the Cat Scans, we already know there's nothing there to get hurt.

Missed your ugly face at the event.  Metropolitan Ave is notorious for people getting killed trying to cross the street.  A while back, one or two Geezers were getting nailed per month trying to cross Metropolitan.  Perhaps the fact that you were walking humped over (like an old Geezer) with the rucks made you a target?

Regardless; You should be Blessed with a quick and full recovery.
"BB"


----------



## Rudy (Nov 19, 2009)

Our photographer has posted photos on his webpage. Couple good shots of BB on the march...

http://www.pruttingproductions.com/2009/leadtheway09/

Quite a few of the presentation, too. A personal highlight for me. Let it be known: American Fallen Soldiers Project nailed it - it looks exactly like Jimmy. It is him.


----------



## malibudez (Nov 21, 2009)

To all. 
I am Jimmys uncle. I wish I could have been in New York for the run, but stuck back here in Wisconsin. I love the above pics. I hope you don't mind if I forewarded them to my sister. She loved them. The pic that was done is AWESOME!!! Mary said she is sending me a print. Thanks to all who participated in the run, and hope to see you all next year!!!
Tim Desmond


----------



## Ex3 (Nov 21, 2009)

Great pictures!  I found one of our group.  I can't believe BB's son ran the whole thing in his full FDNY kit.  :cool: 



Rudy said:


> Our photographer has posted photos on his webpage. Couple good shots of BB on the march...


----------



## pardus (Nov 21, 2009)

Did he do the whole thing or just to the pub?



Ex3 said:


> Great pictures!  I found one of our group.  I can't believe BB's son ran the whole thing in his full FDNY kit.  :cool:


----------



## Ex3 (Nov 21, 2009)

pardus said:


> Did he do the whole thing or just to the pub?


 Either way, very impressive!


----------



## pardus (Nov 21, 2009)

Ex3 said:


> Either way, very impressive!


 
Yes it was, you still didn't answer me though.


----------



## Ex3 (Nov 21, 2009)

Because I don't know!


----------



## pardus (Nov 21, 2009)

Typical bloody woman   lol

Come back to the city, i'm bored...


----------



## Ex3 (Nov 21, 2009)

Come to the country, I'm MORE bored.....


The Shining - 2009   :eek:


----------



## pardus (Nov 21, 2009)

"Here's DAWN!"

lol


----------



## Brooklynben (Nov 21, 2009)

pardus said:


> Did he do the whole thing or just to the pub?


 We may have been able to pass the Pub once, but not twice!  I intercepted him coming back from the Trade Center turn-around and then (as a good leader) led my team straight back to the Pub.  Hey, someone had to secure the LZ with beer. ;)

He says he'll most likely have more of his FDNY brothers join him next year in their Bunker gear, but he's not doing it again in Bunker boots.  

It was a good day.


----------



## Ex3 (Nov 21, 2009)

pardus said:


> "Here's DAWN!"
> 
> lol


 
No sh*t!  Where's that Bernelli of mine?


----------

